# Rob's journey to be satisfied



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SEE PAGE 27 FOR LATEST RECOMP

So I've done various blogs in the past and run god knows how many different routines, the latest being Mentzer high intensity. It worked great for 3 weeks then knocked absolute hell out of me. After having 2 months off for some mental problems (ongoing still but starting to feel better) I feel the time is right to start training again.

With no training and a terrible diet I dropped from 12,10 to 11,10 but after two weeks in Spain I've shot up to 12,3 with it being from drinking every day!

So having got my head together im gonna keep it simple stupid (kiss). No fannying about doing this and that. Im going to follow a traditional method and stick to big compounds. It is the reg park routine which is like any basic compound routine these days. This is it http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/reg-park-beginner-workout.html I aim to bulk. My tdee is approx 2800. I am going to bulk based on 170bw x 18 which = 3060 kcals I will aim to do a 40 40 20 split

This will also be done completely natural. I have tried things in the past but given my current illness it would be ridiculous to suggest I take anything. Only sups used will be whey dextrose and creatine

Anyway this is quite a big thing for me to do and its taken some guts so anyone who follows just bear with me. I hope its the motivation I need to start feeling better about things.

First workout starts tomorrow. Diet officially starts properly on Tues.

EDIT. PAGE TEN FOR WENDLER TRAINING

Thanks

Rob


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Workout a tonight. First training session in two months! First time I've missed training this long in four years.

Workout tonight very very light to get back into the swing of things. Legs kill for it too. Haha.

Squats. 2no. Warm up followed by 5x5 60kg

Chins 5x5

Bb bench 5x5 60kg

Reverse cable curls for forearms 2x10 10kg

Seated calves. (weight sat on knee then raised calves) 2x20 25kg

Like I say very steady workout to get back into things. Struggle doing calves because I train at home so can only sit on bench with weight on me.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Macros today

3700kcals

213.protein

315 carbs

150 fat

Looks like a lot of fat I know! That's because I've had nearly 2 litres of full fat milk.today. I react well to Squats and milk! Had 400 at breakfast, 500 break, 400 break, and I'll have 500 before bed.

Todays training. Was really struggling with legs after doing Squats Monday. Will easily get back into swing of things though.

Front Squats. Feck me they're hard aren't they! Really really uncomfortable. Just did 20kg bar and was so uncomfortable! 20x5x5

Bb rows 40x5x5

Standing press 30x5x5

Deadlifts 70x3x5

Plate pinchers. Can't believe how much stronger my right hand grip is!

Anyway happy with this session. Will increase weight steadily to get back up.to weight i was at before!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Total macros today are pretty insane. 4425! That's a lot of calories! Haha. I am a hardgainer though so hope it all pays off. Bulk bulk bulk. Will post up.routine from today later


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Workout a tonight. Legs still battered from Monday so light again.

Squats 65x5x5

Chins 3x5

Bench 60x5x5

Hand grippers. Held for 40 sec then.2x20

Bb calf raises 40x2x20


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed mate, good luck, routine looks good, I've never thought about doing direct forearm work before


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Subbed mate, good luck, routine looks good, I've never thought about doing direct forearm work before


Cheers fella. Me.neither. Just now because of this. Got tiny forearms so should help. Start throwing weight up next week as.getting back into it. Always done 3x5 though.so 5x5 is proving a lot tougher!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Workout B

Finally! Nailed (pretty much) front squat form. Finding it much easier now. Much more comfortable.

Front squat 30 5x5

Bb rows 45 5x5

Oh press 40 5x5

Rack.pulls 100 1x5. Should be 3x5 but grip went to §hit!

Grip.exercise. 45 sec hold then 2x20

Shocking heartbeat now though. Think deads may have upset my hernia!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

For doing calves at home, try this.... find a step, hold dumbell in one hand, support yourself with other hand and do single leg calf raises


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck with this mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers speedway. How you getting on?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good session tonight. Slowly getting back into the swing of things.

Squats 75x5x5

Chins 4x5 & 1x3

Bench 65x5 65x5 65x4 65x3 65x3

Bb calf raises 45x5x5

Hand grippers. 50 sec then 2x20

Experimenting with bench hand position tonight so didn't do too clever. Think I've got a good one now so use 65 again next week.

Good food intake again. Hopefully scales will do the work!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a great calf workout last night, try this, BB calf raises 3x12, as soon as you finish each set, stand on the edge of a step and do 10 slow calf raises through full ROM really stretch them out, so 3 sets with weight on and 3 sets without weight inbetween, no rest at all.

First time in weeks I can feel my calfs the next day!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I had a great calf workout last night, try this, BB calf raises 3x12, as soon as you finish each set, stand on the edge of a step and do 10 slow calf raises through full ROM really stretch them out, so 3 sets with weight on and 3 sets without weight inbetween, no rest at all.
> 
> First time in weeks I can feel my calfs the next day!


Used to do that in gym few month ago. Bloody painful! Haha.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cardio today. In the form of gardening. Im.absolutely [email protected]! Meant I haven't eaten enough either which sucks because I've been so busy. Will make up by eating a load for tea then some ff milk


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Front Squats 40x5x5 will discuss at bottom

Bb rows 50x5x5

Oh press 45x3x5. 45x2x3. Could only manage 3 reps for last 2 sets. Same weight next week

Deadlifts 80x3x5. Remaining light to ensure proper form. Felt really good today. Brilliant form.

Right im sacking front Squats im afraid. The technique is just too hard. That weight was putting serious strain on my fingers and skinny wrists. I am also NOT substituting them for normal Squats. I have to use my legs as a 'clean' method for oh press Squats as well as that means im tired for deads. Therefore I'll be doing deads first then rows then oh press


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hardest workout yet. Upped my game to get squats up again.

Bench 65 5x5

Squats 90 5x5pb (done 105 before but never for 5x5. Wouldn't have had a chance)

Calf bb raises 50 2x20

Chins 5x5

Grippers 2x20

Weight now is 12,8 and 3/4. Granted this is false so I'll update after reading in morning. Nice to see weight going back on though. Hopefully get to 13. I was so naive before thinking I could loose loads of fat whilst getting bigger. As this is completely natural I've resigned myself to the fact that im gonna put some on. Im not patient enough for a lean bulk so i just wanna get on as much as i can and then cut from there.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright pal, nice lifts, I wish I had room for a powercage like you, really struggling with my squats!

keep it up mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great workout.tonight. All this food is starting to pay off. Strength is coming! Also as mentioned before, I've decided to sack off front.Squats. Good decision. Worked wonders today.

Bb rows 50x5x5

Cleans 45x1x5

Oh Bb press 45x5x5

Rack pulls 100x5x5

Bb calf raises 55x2x20

Really happy with press and rack as couldn't complete them last week. Happily go higher next week. Only question is my grip!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weigh in this morning. Sat at 12,5.75.

Started at 11,10 after cut so going well. Hopefully keep gaining like this


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BONE said:


> How you finding the routine mate?
> 
> Seems a simple way to train and easy to track progress. How long you going to stay on this routine for and how many rest days do you have a week?
> 
> Stick at it mate and the number will keep going up


Really enjoying it. Im not big enough to be doing isolation exercises so i decided to do.some form of 5x5 training. I've done rippetoe starting strength in the past and had good gains.

Like you say though its nice to see numbers go up. Im gonna stay on it until im big basically. Haha. I want to be able to squat a good 130 as well as deadlift it. (deadlift pb 140 1x3) also want to push past huge bench plateu of 75kg. Also never got past 45 on oh press but at that weight already so.hoping I'll be doing 50 soon!

As for training you alternate a,b,a,b etc and train Mon wed Fri. I don't react well to any more than 3 days. Burns me out!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

iv only ever done front squats twice, the first was with a cross arm grip, felt when the weight went over 60kg i found it a struggle to keep my arms up, recently tried it with i think 40kg with the normal grip, **** me did it make me feel like my wrists were gonna snap off!, glad to know i dont have this problem with back squats!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> iv only ever done front squats twice, the first was with a cross arm grip, felt when the weight went over 60kg i found it a struggle to keep my arms up, recently tried it with i think 40kg with the normal grip, **** me did it make me feel like my wrists were gonna snap off!, glad to know i dont have this problem with back squats!


Yeah soon sacked them off! Killed my wrists so much! Normal Squats twice a week is fine for me. So uncomfortable!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Another good session.enjoyed tonight. Taken a few recordings too to check form.

Squats 90x5x5






Calf Bb raises 55x2x20






Bench 65x5x5






Chins.5 no.

Grippers 2x20

Excuse my noises! Haha. Being.aggressive helps me lift though


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice vids, I came across one of yours called brrrr, nice bit of dancing even if no workout! Lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Nice vids, I came across one of yours called brrrr, nice bit of dancing even if no workout! Lol


Hahaha that vid was.done in Jan. Trying to keep warm!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good session considering all things.

Rows 50x5x5

Oh press 47.5x5x5 PB!!!!

Deads 85x3x5

At home and zero food in! Left food at mums so had to neck 3 raw eggs and dextrose cos in a hurry that's an experience!!! Lol

Im keeping Deads v light until after my operation in a week. I'll start pilling weight on after recovery from that


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice pb mate, I'm starting my 5x5 on Monday


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good workout. Felt cap yesterday so did today.

Bench 67.5 4x5 1x4

Squats 90 5x5

Bb Squats 60 5x5

No chins cos did a set and elbow really hurt.

Pi$$ed Squats though. Altered stance and was much much easier. Also had toes at about 25 deg as opposed to usual 45 deg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Also I've decided ever so slightly decided to alter my routine. Im going to add in 2x8 of weighted dips or skull crushers on bench day


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Another good session.enjoyed tonight. Taken a few recordings too to check form.
> 
> Squats 90x5x5
> 
> ...


It doesn't look like you're reaching parallel on your squat? Apologies if I'm wrong though...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

cub said:


> It doesn't look like you're reaching parallel on your squat? Apologies if I'm wrong though...


I've altered my form since this. I will repost next week to see what you think. Cheers


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody.gutted. Sat in hospital.recovering from an op. No training for two.bloody weeks. Gutted.isn't the word!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear mate, what did u have done?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing major.just involved stitches so need to.avoid all.compound lifts for a few weeks. Off work another few month anyway with bipolar so i can catch up.soon enough


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Take it easy mate, you'll soon be back to where u was


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pished off that i can't train!!!!! The only thing that keeps me sane and can't do it. At least im starting to try and eat right again


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So a week.without training. Diet is ok at best. Can't wait to start in a week. Stitches out in 8 days then lets get the deads and squats loaded!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom stitches out next Tuesday and managed to maintain weight. Can't wait for gym next weds.

Also had a good week with my bipolar. Meds upped so think its helped. One day at a time though!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom! First day back after op. Thought sod trying light. I wanna do working weights and see how much strength I've lost. Answer. Very very little!

Bb rows 50x5x5

Oh press 45x5x5

Rack pulls 100x3x5

Calf raises 60x2x20

So happy. Prob because food intake especially protein has been high whilst off


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, good to see you back on your feet


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

cub said:


> It doesn't look like you're reaching parallel on your squat? Apologies if I'm wrong though...


hmmm, this makes me want to video myself to check my form incase im during it wrong and wasting my time


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Workout today. And guess what. Squat form is absolutely nailed! Looking at my video today compared to one you have commented on is drastically different. I have had to drop the safety pins by two so that shows how much more depth im getting.

Light session still as still not recovered from op so don't want to cause any unnecessary damage!

Squats 60x5x5

Calfs 55x2x20

Bench 50x5x5 had to do this major light due to where I had op.

Chins 3x5 (notice 3x5 as opposed to 5x5. This is because i want to start adding weight to me)

Happy overall weight is 12,9 which is the heaviest I've been in 18 months so that's good. Goal is still 13 in short term.

Personally wise feeling ok. Tablets starting to kick in to control my bi-polar. Small.glass of red tonight to celebrate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Workout today. And guess what. Squat form is absolutely nailed! Looking at my video today compared to one you have commented on is drastically different. I have had to drop the safety pins by two so that shows how much more depth im getting.
> 
> Light session still as still not recovered from op so don't want to cause any unnecessary damage!
> 
> ...


congrats on that mate. going well. roll on full recovery:thumb:

in your vid, is hard to tell exactly but it looks like your going parallel. am i right? this is what i want to be trying to do


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

safc49 said:


> congrats on that mate. going well. roll on full recovery:thumb:
> 
> in your vid, is hard to tell exactly but it looks like your going parallel. am i right? this is what i want to be trying to do


Cheers fella.

Yeah im going parallel. You can't see in video but im going a smidge below parallel.

Keep legs about shoulder width. Head up. Chest up. Focus on a point. Don't lose that point. Now.squat. You sit back into it if that makes sense? All.through your legs. Try get your **** to the floor. Then drive up.through your legs. Out of interest do you have safety pins at all?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers fella.
> 
> Yeah im going parallel. You can't see in video but im going a smidge below parallel.
> 
> Keep legs about shoulder width. Head up. Chest up. Focus on a point. Don't lose that point. Now.squat. You sit back into it if that makes sense? All.through your legs. Try get your **** to the floor. Then drive up.through your legs. Out of interest do you have safety pins at all?


cheers mate. yes i have safety pins mate. i was using a weight i was comfortable with (the way i was squatting) so i was just being lazy to set it up inside the cage and put the pins in


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

subbed by the way. this is looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep good squatting my only critique is I'd go down a bit slower.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

safc49 said:


> cheers mate. yes i have safety pins mate. i was using a weight i was comfortable with (the way i was squatting) so i was just being lazy to set it up inside the cage and put the pins in


Here's an idea for you. Place the pins in at a level where you will be parallel with them if that makes sense. Then squat until the bar hits them. At that point let the bar rest on the pins and look at your position. Are you parallel? If so voila you know how far you need go. If not then lower the pin. Just trial and error. We all have to learn somewhere.

I remember when i loaded up 100kg in the gym and '''''squatted'''''' it. By that i mean.went down a tiny bit that came back up and it was so heavy for me I arched my back. I was buzzing. Haha. Until I had three weeks off with a bad back. Sure enough the next time I went a guy collard me and.told me what a mess i.bloody made of it! Haha



Spawn of Haney said:


> Yep good squatting my only critique is I'd go down a bit slower.


Cheers fella much appreciated. I'll upload another when I hit it again next week. Id appreciate your critique again if you could please?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody hell my legs hurt today. I can tell I haven't trained legs in 3 weeks! Pain!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Here's an idea for you. Place the pins in at a level where you will be parallel with them if that makes sense. Then squat until the bar hits them. At that point let the bar rest on the pins and look at your position. Are you parallel? If so voila you know how far you need go. If not then lower the pin. Just trial and error. We all have to learn somewhere.
> 
> I remember when i loaded up 100kg in the gym and '''''squatted'''''' it. By that i mean.went down a tiny bit that came back up and it was so heavy for me I arched my back. I was buzzing. Haha. Until I had three weeks off with a bad back. Sure enough the next time I went a guy collard me and.told me what a mess i.bloody made of it! Haha
> 
> Cheers fella much appreciated. I'll upload another when I hit it again next week. Id appreciate your critique again if you could please?


Not a problem mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fantastic. Appreciate if somebody could look over my bo row videos. I watched the first two and had a word with myself. Terrible form. More like upright rows! Please take the third one as my version of good form and critique me on it 

Bb rows 60x5x5

Oh press 47.5x3x5 + 1x3

Rack pulls 115x3x5 *PB*

Bb calf raises 65x2x20 *PB*

Hand crushers 2x50

So happy with racks.

Also determined to get oh press to 50 for pb.

Here are vids. Remember first two are rubbish and third is hopefully ok 










 excuse me [email protected] the bar


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

you are rowing the bar too high, gonna hit your rear delts/traps more, try rowing the bar to your waist instead of your chest

check out this technique vid






in the vid the narrator says to pull it to your chest, but you can see the guy demonstrating, pulling it to his waist


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I always struggle with bor form

I try to match Dorians row bow instead of a more plendlay style row(I think that's what it is)


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> you are rowing the bar too high, gonna hit your rear delts/traps more, try rowing the bar to your waist instead of your chest
> 
> check out this technique vid
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for that! I'm deffo going too high. I also look like im off way too fast.

I'll repost a video when i do them again Fri. Hopefully it'll be a lot better then.

Cheers again! I :beer:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> So I've done various blogs in the past and run god knows how many different routines, the latest being Mentzer high intensity. It worked great for 3 weeks then knocked absolute hell out of me. After having 2 months off for some mental problems (ongoing still but starting to feel better) I feel the time is right to start training again.
> 
> With no training and a terrible diet I dropped from 12,10 to 11,10 but after two weeks in Spain I've shot up to 12,3 with it being from drinking every day!
> 
> ...


Weighed in tonight at 12'12. I checked bollocko other morn and I was 12,10. Either way I'm up at least 7lbs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Brilliant, thanks for that! I'm deffo going too high. I also look like im off way too fast.
> 
> I'll repost a video when i do them again Fri. Hopefully it'll be a lot better then.
> 
> Cheers again! I :beer:


no worries mate, happy to help


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Fantastic. Appreciate if somebody could look over my bo row videos. I watched the first two and had a word with myself. Terrible form. More like upright rows! Please take the third one as my version of good form and critique me on it
> 
> Bb rows 60x5x5
> 
> ...





danMUNDY said:


> you are rowing the bar too high, gonna hit your rear delts/traps more, try rowing the bar to your waist instead of your chest
> 
> check out this technique vid
> 
> ...


nice 1. i was near tempted to video myself for this exercise.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You're not bending over enough and you're not low enough to the ground, take a look at this at 2 minutes in:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats 65x5x5

Bb calfs as above

Bench 70x5 5 5 3 1

Chins 5 3 3 3 2

Dips 5 5 5 5 FAIL. I couldn't even lift myself up.

Fairly happy with bench as it goes. The body weight dips were bloody hard. Shows I haven't done them in a while. Hopefully be up there soon which will hopefully help lockout on oh press and bench


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Your doing similar weights to what I'll be doing in the next few weeks, interesting to see your progression, hopefully I'll be doing 70 bench that will be a PB for me! 

I'm looking for a chin bar to bolt to the wall, what one u got?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Solid routine. You'll be squatting 100kg in no time


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Your doing similar weights to what I'll be doing in the next few weeks, interesting to see your progression, hopefully I'll be doing 70 bench that will be a PB for me!
> 
> I'm looking for a chin bar to bolt to the wall, what one u got?


I have a power cage mate. Good gear



simonthepieman said:


> Solid routine. You'll be squatting 100kg in no time


Thanks fella. Without sounding like a bell it was pishball. Should be flying up. Prob go up to 75 next week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just don't rush it. Keep with the small increments


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good session. Two days on from dips though and I'm in a world of pain!

Also appreciate those who commented on my row form to comment again. I watched the first vid as recommended and I think I'm there now.

Rows 65x5x5 *pb*

Oh press 47.5x4x5 and 1x2. Nearly!

Racks 120x3x5 *pb* can't decide if it's easier with straps or chalk???

Bb calf 67.5x2x20 *pb*











Can't beat a bit of rocky!! I'm running out of weights too. Need a 10kg olly plate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Woke up today and I feel horrific. Serious dose of man flu. No training today. Hopefully do it wed then play catch up for rest of week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW! just surprised and excelled myself both mentally and physically!

I haven't trained all week due to man flu. Decided today (or maybe my bipolar did) that i wanted to change up my routine. That's the thing with bp. You can quickly lose interest in something at the tip of a hat. Luckily for me it's only ever been the routines and not lifting full stop!

Anyway I've decided to do wendler 531 so I had to calculate my 1rm. Just finished now and I'm buzzing!

Squat 110. Went for 120 but form was sloppy. 110 was ass down

Bench 80 very poor. Always been at about 90 1rm. This has identified my need to build up Triceps more

Oh press 57.5 a bit shakey though

Deadlift 125 happy happy happy with this 

Downside. Only have 140 of weights. Haha. 531 starts Monday then. Time for some tuna pasta


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

I can see your thinking of switching to wendler, I did 5x5 and my knees didn't enjoy squats 3 times a week! Recovery is easier and weight increases are steady which is ideal for us nattys. Done my third phase now so 3 months in and the only thing I'm going to be changing is my assistance work I think!

Good luck man just had a read amd watch through and it definately adds to the journal having vids, subbed


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Veni said:


> I can see your thinking of switching to wendler, I did 5x5 and my knees didn't enjoy squats 3 times a week! Recovery is easier and weight increases are steady which is ideal for us nattys. Done my third phase now so 3 months in and the only thing I'm going to be changing is my assistance work I think!
> 
> Good luck man just had a read amd watch through and it definately adds to the journal having vids, subbed


Thanks very much. I'm gonna have a good read through the ebook this weekend. I remember there were about 3 dif types to do ie big but boring.

Can you tell me what you do? I'll be looking at trying to incorporate bent over rows, dips and Chins somehow


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So start 531 training tomorrow. Doing it based on this http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/building_a_bigger_yoke

Slightly modified however. Emphasis will be on the big 531 exercises but I'll also be trying to keep up with the assistance work.

Mon: press 531

Chins 5x5

Close grip bench press 3x10

Db shrugs 1x100

Tue: deadlifts 531

Kroc rows 1x20f

Swings 1x100

Thurs: bench 531

Karowski shrugs 5x20

Inc db 3x10

Face pull 3x20

Fri: squat and cleans 531

Bb calfs 2x20


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What kind of weight u gonna have on the DB to shrug 100 reps??


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> What kind of weight u gonna have on the DB to shrug 100 reps??


I haven't a bloody clue. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh press 5 reps. 35 40 45

Chins 5 5 2 2 2

Cg bench press 40x3x10

Db shrugs 6kg 100 times

Form wasn't brill with shrugs and had to pause so will lower next week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Personally, I think you get more out BBB at your level.

Also with the 100 reps thing. Don't worry about hitting exactly 100. Anything over 50 is fine. Just add more reps each time and up the weight once you reach 100


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Why would u do 100 reps of any exercise?

I'm not familiar with the routine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Why would u do 100 reps of any exercise?
> 
> I'm not familiar with the routine


Because it works.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So 5x5 isn't as good as 100x100?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What I'm saying is, surely heavy weights at lower reps is better?

The weight must be so low to do 100 reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Personally, I think you get more out BBB at your level.
> 
> Also with the 100 reps thing. Don't worry about hitting exactly 100. Anything over 50 is fine. Just add more reps each time and up the weight once you reach 100


Cheers. I'll keep at 6kg then. Is it ok to stop momentarily? I stop for about 2 seconds then start again, or should I just go go go



simonthepieman said:


> Because it works.


As with this comment. The quote is 'weak guys can have big arms. Weak guys can't have big shoulders neck and upper back'

So that's what I'm doing. Gonna nail this routine and get some mass on top!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> What I'm saying is, surely heavy weights at lower reps is better?
> 
> The weight must be so low to do 100 reps


You go tell Jim Wendler and 100s of champion power lifters who do this, that you know better


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> So 5x5 isn't as good as 100x100?


5x5 should be used for compound exercises. Big heavy compounds. The 1x100 though sounds bloody good for trap isolation


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers. I'll keep at 6kg then. Is it ok to stop momentarily? I stop for about 2 seconds then start again, or should I just go go go


There's no perfect answer. I can't see anything wrong with a little pause though.

I do this with tricep push downs ever now and then


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> You go tell Jim Wendler and 100s of champion power lifters who do this, that you know better


I'm not saying I know better, I'm trying to learn, I've never heard of this routine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

One of the best things I learnt to do in lifting, is to stop worrying why and how something works and just keep doing what does.

lifting is the simple sport that people are obsessed in over complicating.

I like Jims style, a heavy compound with slow progressive overload, normally 2 assistance lifts, one reinforcing the main lift, one complimenting and then light Ido work that won't strain the CNS or joints.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I'm not saying I know better, I'm trying to learn, I've never heard of this routine


Check this out mate http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=5318521


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deads. All x 5 warmup 40 40 50

Sets 75 90 100x6

Kroc rows. All x 10 warmup 16 21

Sets 26x12 aimed for 20

Swings 6x50 Jesus h!!!!!! The most painful thing I've ever done in my life. Aiming for 100

Wow this is so different from 5x5.as well as strength its like doing cardio! I'm absolutely goosed !!!!

Vids below. Would appreciate feedback on crocks. Not a clue how form was....... Final set of deads and rows











Few pics too. I look bloated. I don't have anywhere near enough mass to cut yet though. When I'm up to 14 stone and squatting 140kg and 200kg Deadlifting with a heavier bench I can think about cutting. What do you all think? I've always got to 13 stone or 12.5 stone then looked at myself and said I'm too fat so cut. I then get back down to 11,5 and look too skinny,so guess what,I bulk again. I need to ignore that voice and just eat like a monster until March at least. What do you think?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Day off today. I can tell I did rows last night. Lats bloody kill!

Looking forward to smashing bench tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking at you physique you can tell your last are heavily lacking.

I still think BBB would add you more mass and strength quicker. His 3 month challenge on tnation is great.

However if you stick to your current plan. I'd advise you to try and do 50 pull ups on your Friday session.

It doesnt matter how you get them in just do it. Super sets with other exercises. Rest the a few sets. Doesn't matter.

This is advocated by Jim too.

I did this whilst cutting and my lats grew even in deficit!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Looking at you physique you can tell your last are heavily lacking.
> 
> I still think BBB would add you more mass and strength quicker. His 3 month challenge on tnation is great.
> 
> ...


My lats are terrible!!!!! I have none! What's this bbb then please? You say I'd benefit more yeah.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> My lats are terrible!!!!! I have none! What's this bbb then please? You say I'd benefit more yeah.


Cottoned on! Big but boring....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok so having taken pieman's advice and checking out his ebook I have my training will now go like this.

Mon: military press 531

Military Press 5x10

Chins 5x10

Tue: deads as above

Hanging legs 5x15

Thurs: bench as above

Db row 5x10

Fri: squat as above

Leg curls 5x10

Phase 1 @ 50% assistance

Phase 2 @ 60% assistance

Phase 3 @ 70% assistance


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that hurt. Supersetted chins so it cut down workout time. Either way I'm in pain!

Bench 3x5 45 55 60

Bench 5x10 37.5 very easy but was getting a bit jelly like at the end!

In between each set I did chins. Really really hard and really really hurt but i hope it'll be worth it

5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 4 2 4 = 50 = DEAD

Had post shake of 50/50 dextrose/whey. Tea time in 90 mins. Doing that 'so easy' bag where you put chicken in. Having chilli chicken. Will have with 70g dry weight basmati rice.

Off for a long bath now then a bit of fifa 13 later.

Personally wise also feeling good. Now on 200mg tablets for my bipolar. Hopefully back at work beginning of October. Definately room for improvement but to think where I've come from since May is absolutely incredible. Proud of myself and no doubt stronger for it too.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

And one advantage of all those chins and bench. Pumped to fook. Haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Do that twice a week and watch your back and bi's grow.

I grew wings doing this!

The first week is painful, but you'll be doing 5x 10 in no time


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Do that twice a week and watch your back and bi's grow.
> 
> I grew wings doing this!
> 
> The first week is painful, but you'll be doing 5x 10 in no time


Cheers. Will do. Look forward to getting some decent lats


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody hurting today! Chest kills as do Triceps! I think abs are worst though. Prob from keeping myself stable when doing chins. Squats this evening


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lordy. That wasn't pleasant at all. Didn't enjoy the pain one bit. Hopefully get easier. Either that or my mrs is gonna find me in garage passed out!

Squats all 5, 65 75 85

Squats all 10, 50 50 50

Extensions all 10, 25 25 25 25 25

Off for a bath. That was worst than yesterday. Pretty sure I'll burn fat on this too. Cream crackered

On plus side I had 10kg of whey turn up today. Will try get another 10kg when paid to avoid the vat man as long as possible!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Also to anyone trying this, don't be fooled by the 'little amount of work' it looks like. I can only manage v light work on final assistance. Gonna be called assistance for that reason!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cool progress man :thumb:

no doubt you were hurting after those chins haha. they are a killer ab workout!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DigBick said:


> cool progress man :thumb:
> 
> no doubt you were hurting after those chins haha. they are a killer ab workout!


Abs still hurt now. Hurts to get my ass up off the sofa!! Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Meant to be shoulders today but back is tweaked so don't want to risk it. Hopefully ok tomorrow. Deep heat and early bed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you got a foam roller?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Have you got a foam roller?


No. Would that help me out? Same place all the time. Middle right. Due to an injury a few year ago. Smasms up.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't diagnose over the Internet, but it could do. Either way it's a valuable training aid and helps no end with recovery


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh press 35 40 45 all x3

Oh press 25 5x10

No chins due to bad back still.

Press was easy


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlift. Back not great still so no assistance

85 95 105 x 3

Had two of these pwo too. 20g of sugar per pot. Do nicely for after training


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

2 of what mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> 2 of what mate?


Stupid picture didn't show up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Upper body chest

50 60 65 3x3

37.5 5x10

Chins 6 5 5 5 5 5 5 4 4 3 3

Just weighed myself too. 13,2. Heaviest I've ever been. Was dead on this morning. I'm accepting there is fat there but I don't mind. It's winter and im gonna be wearing a LOT of hooded tops. Roll on 14 then see where I'm at


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fcuking good work mate, what's your daily macros?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Fcuking good work mate, what's your daily macros?


About 3500 mate. Only having 5 meals a day at min but cramming them in. Up over a stone. Roll on 14 man. Someone is boozer tonight said bloody hell you been in the gym lad and work mates who ain't seen me in two months said same. I put weight on my back and shoulders easily and squatting gives me a yebaoah ass. Haha


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry only just seen your reply!

I do the triumvirate with a BB style for assistance. I do my main lifts as per

Then add in exercises relevant so that over 4 sessions I cover back and bis, legs, chest and tris, and shoulders. Having the tris and bis at the end works on the Pre exhaust concept, so that even though I'm only doing 3/4 sets they still work to failure as I've used them on previous sets for back.

Rep ranges are 6-8,10-12,20+ following y3t for weeks 1 to 3 then 4 is a Deload. Assistance is not a priority at all as long as the main lift is done any other time can be used to practise form or new assistance lifts for the next phase.

But that's just my 2 pence haha!

Glad you are enjoying it man, always nice getting compliments from friends on progress


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jese. Biceps hurt most than they have in a good year or so. Normally play hercules and try and carry as much shopping as can. Struggled with two bags today.!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Legs done. Getting stronger without a doubt.

All 3x3. 70 80 90

5x10 50

Extensions 5x10 25

Video below. Interesting point is my stance. Now due to tight hammies I normally adopt a wider stance with feet pointing out a bit. My mate was with me and he told me to go narrower with feet forward. Can anyone comment on either style. Legs out and wide felt like more work on hips and glutes whereas narrow and forward felt more isolated towards quads. Personally I find wide and pointy work better for me


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm even wider in my stance. Do what feels right for you


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm even wider in my stance. Do what feels right for you


Ok cheers. I get a much better rom from wide stance. Look forward to 531 next week!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feeling recovered today thank god! Ate like a titan today but crap food. Either way gonna destroy shoulders tomorrow and get some more chins in there. Pieman's words of getting chins in is great. I'm happy that im heaviest I've ever been and im overlooking the fat. I'm far from far but im accepting ill gather some whilst bulking.

Here are my targets of 1rm over the coming months.

Squats 125

Bench 90

Oh press 65

Deadlift 150

I do 531 next week so doing that will give me an idea of how far away my goals are. I'll update this post accordingly after each workout next week to see how confident I am.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smash it buddy.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh press day. Feeling strong now. A bit too early to say if I think I can achieve 65 1rm

Oh press 5 3 1. 40 45 50

Oh press 5x10 25

Chins 7 6 6 5 5 5 4 4 3 3 2

You'll notice from chins that each time I'm able to complete more. On the up!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weighed myself this morning. 13,2. Brilliant! hopefully a steady rise will continue. Need some new jeans though. Waist of 34 is OK but yeboah ass I starting to take up room. Haha


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mate I'm having that same problem! Thought I was imagining it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlift day. This isn't for the faint hearted at all as you'll see by my last two vids.

Usual warm up of 40 and 70kg

Sets 531 90 100 110. Please see videos below of second and third set. Comments appreciated at I think I could have a more neutral back and drive through my legs much more as with video 4 (final set of 5x10)










 rotated for some reason

5x10 57.5kg. Please see video 3 for first set and video 4 for final set. Again I think form could be tighter in as much as using the legs more to drive thru the lift. I'd appreciate anyone's comment on any of the videos.











I'm also gonna be using taurene pre wo as the lower back pumps at the end were horrific. Also had a pre wo drink. Black coffee, two sugars and a banana. Helped big time.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadlifts need a lot of work. Hard to see from the angle but I'd guess your feet are too far apart.

Your arms should be almost 90 degrees to the bar.

Try being tighter in your posterior chain before pulling. Ie pull your bum to your back. And engage your lats.

You should be leaning slightly backwards and the bar holding you from falling. Now squeeze the bar, drive you heels down and push your hips forward.

Well done. You now have a 140kg deadlift


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Deadlifts need a lot of work. Hard to see from the angle but I'd guess your feet are too far apart.
> 
> Your arms should be almost 90 degrees to the bar.
> 
> ...


Will try lmprove for next week and re post video


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest. Slight injury. My elbow is really hurting. It ached so I prodded where it hurt and it set my funnybone off. Bloody hurting now. Hoping just joint pain. Started taking 4 cod liver tablets from today so hopefully help.

531 55 60 70 pi$$ball

5x10 37.5 very easy. Upping to 60% next phase

Chins 8765445452

Chins getting easier. Deload next week. Live this program though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Legs 531 and shoulder deload

Squats 40x3 50x3

Working set 531 75 85 95

Please see videos below . Each one is from a different angle to show form. One thing though that the first video highlights well is my knee position near full depth. My mare spotted it too. They go inside a but if that makes sense. See diagram below of how it should be

l l top

l l

l l

l l bottom

Then this is how my knees go

l l top

l l

) (

) ( bottom

Best I can do. Haha. But you get what I mean. My knees have always done that though. On a positive though video 3 proves I'm getting decent depth with the squat
















Shoulders DelOad all x 5

25 25 30


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Calling pieman! how's my deadlift form now? I did a few terrible efforts then found a good video that I think sorted me out. If you tell me it's good now I'll tell you how I got it Right after a load more crap efforts 

5 5 5...... 45 60 70

bench

5 5 5........ 30 40 45

please tell me deads are OK! felt so much easier and explosive as hell!!!!!






Cheers fella

As deload is easy I can get two in same day. Squat dl Fri then phase two begins Monday


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's hard to tell with a light weight. Need to see with something closer to you 5rm.

But looks pretty poor still. I will try and find some tutorials for you when I can use my Pc.

There are two techniques for conventional deads and you are doing half way being both and doing neither great.

Don't worry you'll get there soon


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna try and master this technique


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not been hitting my calories last few days. Because I'm off work I'm getting up at half 10 so I'm behind. Need to Starr setting setting alarm for 9am

New phase today so will update later on


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Oh press day. Feeling strong now. A bit too early to say if I think I can achieve 65 1rm
> 
> Oh press 5 3 1. 40 45 50
> 
> ...


Oh press day. Above is final workout of first phase. This is first workout of second phase:

All x 5

35 45 *50* PB!

all x 10 35 (too heavy) 25 25 25 25

Not doing chins on shoulder day due to deadlifts day after. Want biceps to be fresh. Keep chins on chest day.

Over the moon with 50kg. Not just for one Rep but a whole 5. Plateu was 47. Nailed it!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Not been hitting my calories last few days. Because I'm off work I'm getting up at half 10 so I'm behind. Need to Starr setting setting alarm for 9am
> 
> New phase today so will update later on


What time do u go to sleep to wake up at 1030? If its late, can't u just eat late meals?

Well done with the PB mate, I don't really know the routine your doing but looks like its working for you, keep doing what your doing!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> What time do u go to sleep to wake up at 1030? If its late, can't u just eat late meals?
> 
> Well done with the PB mate, I don't really know the routine your doing but looks like its working for you, keep doing what your doing!


I go to bed about midnight. The tablets I take for bipolar completely wipe me out hence staying in bed late. Alarm for 9am from now on though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Oh press day. Above is final workout of first phase. This is first workout of second phase:
> 
> All x 5
> 
> ...


Now that you are getting stronger. Try doing the chins on deadlift day AS WELL. That will make a man of you


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Now that you are getting stronger. Try doing the chins on deadlift day AS WELL. That will make a man of you


OK will do. I'll have a crack today. Determined to nail my form too!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. Sod chins. These killed me as it is.

All x 5 85 95 110

all x 10 60 60 60 60 60






As posted in the form section. I really can't improve on this. Trying so hard to get it Right


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good chest session. Chins once again proving that strength is proving.

Bench all x 5 50 60 65 (see video for 65) no major effort needed)

Bench all x 10 40 40 40 40 40

chins 8 8 7 7 6 6 4 4

Fairly high fat at min but I'll work on that once I'm hitting my earlier targets for each lift. I'll post pics in coming days


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

How're you finding the routine's working for you? I'm just at the end of my second month, and feel for the first time ever that I am actually getting stronger, really hope I've not jinxed it! Lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Loving it! love mixing up reps each week. As you'll see from chinups I'm getting much stronger. You can see my relatively short term targets below. Ie this year! I'll revise targets come 2013



robc1985 said:


> Feeling recovered today thank god! Ate like a titan today but crap food. Either way gonna destroy shoulders tomorrow and get some more chins in there. Pieman's words of getting chins in is great. I'm happy that im heaviest I've ever been and im overlooking the fat. I'm far from far but im accepting ill gather some whilst bulking.
> 
> Here are my targets of 1rm over the coming months.
> 
> ...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats and the hardest workout of the program yet. I honestly don't know how I got through the final two sets of x 10

All x 5 70 80 95

all x 10 55 55 55 55 55

Leg extensions can do one! barely walk after this


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got to love the torture sets. Get in my log dude. I have a tough few weeks ahead and need the motivation


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right after some advice. I've found a stretch mark on my hips so I think I'm getting too fat. I want to gain mass though and not cut carbs and loose weight. I have a punchbag so should I just use that 2 or 3 times a week hiit? here are the photos with the visible stretch mark.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So what pre workout have you decided on then mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> So what pre workout have you decided on then mate?


Got gonna bother. I have bipolar so can't run the risk of having a downer afterwards


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Head fcuk. Just saw my mate. He's Says I'm looking good and I've pilled it on up top. Haha wtf.

It seams I am either 11,7 and low fat or 13,3 how I am or 12,7 medium. Major head fcuk. Don't wanna be fat but want to be big up top etc


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Got gonna bother. I have bipolar so can't run the risk of having a downer afterwards


Why don't you get something like liquid fury from extreme then


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Why don't you get something like liquid fury from extreme then


Why does that not give comedown? need low stim that isn't gonna make me twitchy or giddy and not a comedown. Haha.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea cos it's more of a pump no2 product

You would like it, tastes like pop though


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just have black strong coffee before mate, job done.

As for getting fat, you either gotta accept some fat over winter while building muscle then cut a bit next year or think about a recomp now but IMO that's gonna need extra (payable) help.

I'm in the same boat mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shoulders. Absolute p1ssball. That 47.5kg plateu is well and truly in the past. Did the 50 with ease

All x 3 40 45 50

all x 10 25 25 25 25 25


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Loving it! love mixing up reps each week. As you'll see from chinups I'm getting much stronger. You can see my relatively short term targets below. Ie this year! I'll revise targets come 2013


Yeah, I'm finding the same. Really nice the way the weight progresses up through the month then at the start of the next it almost feels like a break even though you've just put the weight up again.

You've got fairly similar lifts and goals to me, I'm hoping to test my one rep max just before Christmas to see how it's progressed on this routine.

I'm hoping for Bench 90kg, Squat 120kg, Deadlift 135kg, Shoulder press 60kg

Don't know if I'll do it, but I THINK they're realistic goals! Lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlift day. Best workout yet. They went up like a knife through butter. I think I could pull 140 at least for two reps.

warmup 40 50 70 for 5 5 3

all x 3 90 100 115

all x 10 60 60 60 60 60

I took a pre wo for first time in four months. Really helped. Feeling a bit skitty now but Hopefully ill calm down


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Which was....?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Which was....?


Iforce maximize v2. Pretty much zero comedown.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Crap workout. Been eating maintenance kcals at best for two or three weeks. Caught up with me today so only did what I had to do.

Bench all x 3 55 60 70


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy crap I can't believe it. I did squats today with my mate. Did 3x3 at 75 85 100 then said to each other, let's do some singles. My 1rm was 115. Here's what happened,

110

120Pb

125pb

130pb

140pb

Absolutely buzzing Right now


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

All to at least parallel i hope...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> All to at least parallel i hope...


Went further. Catcher bars are just below parallel and I clipped them each time


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Good work! Have a rep and a like


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

As my original 1rm on the spreadsheet was 115, should this be increased to 140? It seems daft lifting 110 for one next week on 531 when I can nail 140.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You got a lot to live up to now fella


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Been to boots for some measurements. Weight is 13,6 and body fat is 28%

not reading much into the 28 though. I had calipers at home and they said I was 23-24 18 months ago. Yet I got proper measurements the real way and they said I was 12%. So from that and how I look I'd say I was more like 20% really.

Either way it won't take the shine off my squatting session


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> As my original 1rm on the spreadsheet was 115, should this be increased to 140? It seems daft lifting 110 for one next week on 531 when I can nail 140.


Test your max again next week. If you hit 140 again. Use 90% of that for your next cycle.

When people stop using ****ty train to failure volume routines they can be shocked by their CNS gains


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shoulders. Progressing well with these.

531 however did 2 on last set

45 50 55

all 5x10

27.5

feeling good with shoulders. Mate went to do 50 and he couldn't get it up. Haha quality.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Still look crap but at least I'm not falling forward....

531 95 110 120

5x10 60


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus, that was hell. Just did fifteen to twenty minutes of sprint's. It involved shuttle's every 10, 20 and 35 metres. Would mix it up. Jog to third, sprint back etc etc. Either way I'm dripping with sweat!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna rest tonight. Don't want legs to be tired for sat squats.

May just do once a week but cut out as much junk as I can.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Feeling recovered today thank god! Ate like a titan today but crap food. Either way gonna destroy shoulders tomorrow and get some more chins in there. Pieman's words of getting chins in is great. I'm happy that im heaviest I've ever been and im overlooking the fat. I'm far from far but im accepting ill gather some whilst bulking.
> 
> Here are my targets of 1rm over the coming months.
> 
> ...


Decided that instead of deload next week ill instead be focusing on finding my 1rm for my lifts. I'll be aiming to hit the targets above. Already squatted 140 so smashed that. Fingers crossed for the other ones.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Also, I start work again a month tomorrow. I'm gonna start getting up at 8am every day and start smashing the fcuk out of food. 13,6 now. Would love to be up to 14 and looking fairly good for new job


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest. Mixed it up a bit tonight.

531 60 65 75

db flat 27 2x6

db inc as above

Chins 986565543


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely buzzing! trained alongside a powerlifter this morning. I didn't squat to any type of routine. I honestly can't name everything

These were parallel squats. 130 x 3, 150 x 2 and 160 x 1 reps. I then got advice from powerlifter. Told me to widen stance and get my ass to the floor.

I did that and felt my hamstrings like mad. Much better method! So I did some ass to the floor sets of about 2 or 3 reps up to 110

he told me parallel are OK for getting weight up but get ass to the floor and benefit more. Proper buzzing now. It Also made me think wtf am I on about thinking I'm fat! He was a fecking monster. He told me to eat eat eat. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ate and drank like a cock since smashing squats to pieces on sat. Back on it tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Decided to alter workouts for third phase. On Shoulder days I will throw in 50 dips. My triceps aren't getting any work really because all I'm doing is chest for them. They massively need working on!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shoulders deload.

Not bothering testing 1rm. I enjoy my deload weeks for a rest so don't want to burn myself out!

5 5 5 25 30 35

I will continue with third phase with prescribed weights bar squats. They're going to be tweaked. I feel Bench and Oh press increments are fine. Also gonna keep deads as they are


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not bothered with deload really. Completely rested really. Will do some bike work sat though. Bulk til March!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's the bulk going mate? What do u weigh now? And what's the march goal?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> How's the bulk going mate? What do u weigh now? And what's the march goal?


I'm 13,4 from wake up in morn. Diet hasn't been good though. Only been eating 3 or 4 meals a day. Would like to be 14 by March but not be a fat cnut. In March I'll be aiming to cut to about 12,7 to 13 stone. Here are some pics. Wave 3 of wendler next week.

Three weeks off work still so will make sure I'm up at 9 and hitting my usual 6 meals


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cardio on bike

25 mins, just over 5 miles done. Prob same tomorrow. Gonna try do cardio to keep fat at bay then cut with hiit in March. React very well to that


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Been a week of rest for me. Eaten bad but back on it tomorrow


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Also going to mix up routine. Stopped feeling doms after sessions and don't feel like I'm benefitting as much. Will post up mix up soon enough


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Also going to mix up routine. Stopped feeling doms after sessions and don't feel like I'm benefitting as much. Will post up mix up soon enough


Not doing wendler anymore?

I'm sure you already know this but DOMS don't mean muscle growth, but I can understand you not feeling its benefiting much if your doing low volume and not 'feeling' it.

Tbh I've been doing loads of research on here and other sites and it's not advised for us nattys to do low volume especially for hypertrophy, for strength fair enough, I spose it depends what your goal is


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Not doing wendler anymore?
> 
> I'm sure you already know this but DOMS don't mean muscle growth, but I can understand you not feeling its benefiting much if your doing low volume and not 'feeling' it.
> 
> Tbh I've been doing loads of research on here and other sites and it's not advised for us nattys to do low volume especially for hypertrophy, for strength fair enough, I spose it depends what your goal is


My new routine is pretty much like wendler but it is just different reps and sets really as recommended by @Mingster. I have been far too concerned with single reps recently and that does Nothing for size or strength.

I liked wendler but I've noticed that when I'm doing one reps, my joints are Absolutely killing on the day after. Especially after doing mid 100 squats! The below is what I'll be doing. Rep ranges will alter between low, medium and high for each exercise.

Deads 5x5. Chins 3x8-12. Barbell Curls 2x12-20.

Bench 5x5. Dips 3x8-12. Skulls 2x12-20

Squats 5x5 SLDL 3x8-12. Calf Raises 3x15-20

very simple routine and the dips and Bench should help shoulders too. I start tonight. Out with single Rep mentality!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep I've seen that routine he does before, solid mate, r u gonna throw any direct shoulder work in there?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Yep I've seen that routine he does before, solid mate, r u gonna throw any direct shoulder work in there?


No I'm going to focus on heavy dips. I react very very well to weighted dips so Hopefully I'll do well on this.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well @Mingster you've ruined my little triceps there! I decided to do chest so legs have longer to recover from squats for deads.

My triceps are honestly dead. I can tell I haven't done much triceps bar Bench for a long time. Gonna have to get a shower cos I won't be able to get out of the bath.

Not maximum effort on Bench as my elbow I strained a little. I could feel it as I got to bottom. Gonna get back on cod liver again. Prob take 2g a day. Would like udos if possible but can't afford it!

anyway, Bench 60 for 5x5

Bodyweight dips 8 8 8

skull crushers 20 for 2x15 nearly lived up to the word on last Rep.

50/50 dextrose and whey pwo. :thumbup:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Well @Mingster you've ruined my little triceps there! I decided to do chest so legs have longer to recover from squats for deads.
> 
> My triceps are honestly dead. I can tell I haven't done much triceps bar Bench for a long time. Gonna have to get a shower cos I won't be able to get out of the bath.
> 
> ...


Well done mate.

Now keep it going...Consistency:thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

At hospital seeing specialist about my bi polar then home to smash some deadlifts and chins to pieces!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was the hardest session but best (if that makes sense) in a long time.

Deadlifts. Thank God I used shinpads. Managed to have OK form too. The very last Rep was a struggle as I haven't done 5x5 in a long time too. The extra two sets made me work for it! 110 for 5x5

Chins. Ideally 3x8-12 but deads punished my biceps real good. 5 4 4

ez curls. Haven't done these in two years and it showed. Biceps haven't been blasted like this before. 20kg strict form 2x12

Couldn't believe how I looked after. Did a double bicep and I can see some lats forming. I think the chins that @simonthepieman told me to do has worked wonders. Can't believe I Never did them. Even doing 3xf now is helping.

Weight is up too. Fat there but getting some decent size up top. Recon I'll be busting 14 stone soon. Pretty good considering I've only been serious since last year, starting at 10,10.

Also I'm feeling the best I've felt in a year. My bipolar is under control now. I'm so excited for the future.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Strong in gym, strong in the mirror, strong in the head, strong in life.

Life is good for you


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody hell I ache today. Lower back and traps are in pieces!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't believe how much 5x5 deads have smashed my traps. Squat session tomorrow then leaving beers with lads at work


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Few pics at 13,7. I've noticed big difference in traps personally. Also seeing some lats starting to develop.

Legs look small though. Don't give the impression I was squatting 140 for reps......

As usual, comments welcome.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The thing with the squats is you flew up to 140 quickly, it seemed like one week u were doing 90-100 then the next 140, if you keep this up then over time then they will have no choice but to grow, what u doing at the mo for squats?

Btw get some comparason pics up so we can see difference, backs looking decent though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> The thing with the squats is you flew up to 140 quickly, it seemed like one week u were doing 90-100 then the next 140, if you keep this up then over time then they will have no choice but to grow, what u doing at the mo for squats?
> 
> Btw get some comparason pics up so we can see difference, backs looking decent though


Weird with squats. I literally busted out one Rep at 115 then six weeks later did 160

as for before pics I don't have any true ones. Last ones I properly have is after a prohormone cycle.

I'm completely natural from now on though. I'll have to use these as reference then post up new ones end of dec. Will have a scrawl though and try find some natty earlier ones


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good night out with work lads. Not seen them as I've obviously been off with bp.

Compliments too which was nice. Mate said I've packed on some Right size.

One of the ladies too said, I've got a bf but you look good. Haha. I had a little chuckle. I'm far from big but I'm getting there


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good night out with work lads. Not seen them as I've obviously been off with bp.
> 
> Compliments too which was nice. Mate said I've packed on some Right size.
> 
> One of the ladies too said, I've got a bf but you look good. Haha. I had a little chuckle. I'm far from big but I'm getting there


Compliments from the girlies who have fellas is always a good sign. Might have been worth seeing if she was faithful


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Compliments from the girlies who have fellas is always a good sign. Might have been worth seeing if she was faithful


Hahaha, she has massive tatties. Got her lift home with her and her fella. No go, :thumbdown:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Hahaha, she has massive tatties. Got her lift home with her and her fella. No go, :thumbdown:


Stop looking for the downside lad, did you lay ground work for a threesome ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

First leg session in a long time where I've done more than 3 sets. For that reason I kept it nice and light.

Squats 5x5 70kg. First set felt quite heavy but got easier as I progressed. Prob knock up to 100 next week.

Bb calf raises 3x20 50kg

Sldl 3x10 50kg. Grip was terrible. Gonna start doing hammer curls on back day


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench. All 5x5 70 65 65

Please can someone advise of hand width. Should I be doing it shoulders width apart?

Dips 10 8 8

Skulls 2x12 25 25. Failed at end.

Also tweaked my back. Normally happens every 6 months or so.

good session besides that though. Just wish bench could push on with weight


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How u feel with the new routine mate?

Shoulder width grip seems best, too close tris get hit, too wide delts do alot IMO

If u get a chance go on YouTube and watch "train with Kai : chest" , very interesting


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> How u feel with the new routine mate?
> 
> Shoulder width grip seems best, too close tris get hit, too wide delts do alot IMO
> 
> If u get a chance go on YouTube and watch "train with Kai : chest" , very interesting


Finding it painful as hell. Guess that's good though. Enjoying that each part is getting hit a few times

Cheered I'll check vid out


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't know if it's "correct" but I have about 2 foot between my hands and I'm 5'7". This means when I lower the bar to approximately an inch below my nip's, MY HANDS ARE STILL DIRECTLY ABOVE MY ELBOWS.

Bit in bold is the important bit!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Don't know if it's "correct" but I have about 2 foot between my hands and I'm 5'7". This means when I lower the bar to approximately an inch below my nip's, MY HANDS ARE STILL DIRECTLY ABOVE MY ELBOWS.
> 
> Bit in bold is the important bit!


Cheers. That's approximately where mine are


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you still on wendys ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

ewen said:


> you still on wendys ?


No I've mixed it up. I got too infatuated with just trying to do single Rep work. Doing that was gonna do fcuk all in terms of growth. It was mainly just to say I could do it.

So now I've adopted some 5x5 training as recommended by @Mingster. It's Absolutely solid doing 5x5 work when I was just used to doing 5, 3 or 531.

Noticing the change straight away in terms of triceps and biceps.

I do first exercise 5x5, second 3x8-12, third 2x12-20.

Mon, bb bench, dips, skulls

We'd, deads, chins, ez curls

Fri, squats, sldl, bb calf.

Currently sitting at 13,7 which is my heaviest. Granted, as you'll see from pics I'm carrying fat.

I start a new job in ten days so I'm gonna try suss if I can get a break at half ten and half three. Be ideal if I could so I could get food. If not I'll eat breakfast as well as 10:30 meal then discard 3:30 and make up for it with dinner.

I'd really appreciate people's comments on what I'm gonna say now. How big do you think I can get natty. In an ideal world I'd like to be 14 and 12%. I can't see that happening though. What are people's thoughts? I Also wouldn't mind maintaining this bf but being 14,7. I've got wide hips so I'm about a 35" waist. Is this achievable without drugs? I'd only ever take a natty test booster and warrior fat stripper. Drugs aren't for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i cant comment on the natty stuff im afraid but i can say ming knows his stuff .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to see you getting some results. Remember though, it's consistency over time that will give up the greatest rewards:thumbup1:

As for how big you can get natty...It depends on how much you want it, how hard you are prepared to go for it, and how much you are willing to put into it. And then genetics will play their role...

I reached 16 and a half stone natty at 5' 11". I was probably about 16% but I've never bothered about bodyfat percentages tbh. If you have muscle the % will look lower than it is. If you have little muscle you'll still look skinny at 10% The only way to find out your limits is to give it your best shot and see.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got a few tips on making the push pull legs more effective. I will write a mini article soon


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Glad to see you getting some results. Remember though, it's consistency over time that will give up the greatest rewards:thumbup1:
> 
> As for how big you can get natty...It depends on how much you want it, how hard you are prepared to go for it, and how much you are willing to put into it. And then genetics will play their role...
> 
> I reached 16 and a half stone natty at 5' 11". I was probably about 16% but I've never bothered about bodyfat percentages tbh. If you have muscle the % will look lower than it is. If you have little muscle you'll still look skinny at 10% The only way to find out your limits is to give it your best shot and see.


Nice to see someone who isn't hugely bothered by chasing the magic 8-10%.

tbh I'd rather be big and bulky as opposed to slim and ripped. I like people's comments saying I look good now. I look $hit at 11 stone with abs.

Anyway I'm gonna try hit 14,7. I just bought three pairs of jeans last week. Two 34" that are snug and a pair of slouchy 36" as relaxed ones. If I can hit 14,7 and not outgrow them then I'll have done a good job. I'm literally eating ANYTHING in sight at the minute so shouldn't be too hard so long as I don't go ott with sugar.

Anyway, off to nail a double pepperoni pizza. Haha. :thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> .
> 
> I start a new job in ten days so I'm gonna try suss if I can get a break at half ten and half three.
> 
> I'd really appreciate people's comments on what I'm gonna say now. How big do you think I can get natty.


What's suss mate?

It's like Ming says, it's only how hard you work and your commitment that can stop you, take a look around,not everyone ever who had a decent body was on drugs.

Look at reg park.

Look at film stars who get ready for films, alright they might have the best facilities, best dieticians and whatever, BUT it shows it's doable, just takes the likes of us a bit longer


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> What's suss mate?
> 
> It's like Ming says, it's only how hard you work and your commitment that can stop you, take a look around,not everyone ever who had a decent body was on drugs.
> 
> ...


Suss, you know suss-out/figure out.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha, I thought it was a booster or burner, "gonna try suss out" lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought I'd post a comparison pick up. I only have a decent one of my back. I'll get some front and leg ones in coming days. First pic I'm 12,3 and latest I'm 13,7. Personally I think I look a lot bigger now whereas in the earlier one I have more definition.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Still in pain from Monday so postponing today's deadlifts to tomorrow. Legs aching too. Hopefully a good nights sleep will sort me out.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. Can't believe how low weight is. Never really done 5x5 deaflifts and tbh they're winning!

115 for 3x5 then 1x4 then 1x0 FAIL @simonthepieman will see my vid and say I need work. I honestly can't do anymore though. I'm driving through my legs a lot more and leaning back which is a massive improvement compared to first ones a few month ago. I failed the lift today because my legs were cooked!

chins. 6 5 4

Ez curls 22.5 2x12

Then I just tidied the place up. Off to pick up a rowing machine soon. 

Hate deadlifts though!!!!!! Legs are gonna drop off


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh mate I can see you doing some damage to your back if your not careful, im no expert but I'd say your not keeping your back straight and your not controlling the weight on the way down, why not drop the weight to get form spot on?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You are so close. Yet so far.

You need to tighten your lower back.

Stand up straight. Push your chest up. Pull your shoulder blades back. Now try and pull your butt cheeks to your shoulder blades. Like you are offering it to the most handsome guy in the prison.

You should have an arch in your back and it should feel tight. Your back should be like this before you lift off the ground and stay tight throughout the movement. Take some weight off and try again.

Because of how you lift you will probably have weak hamstrings do make sure you are training them twice a week.

Once we get those two things sorted we can deal with your nonexistent hip drive 

Well done mate. A million times better that your first video


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you always reset on your deadlifts mate?

I dont do this and i've never seen this. I touch floor and boom!i mgiht be doing it wrong tjough. Which way is best?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you touch n go. It's not a deadlift. It's called a deadlift because the weight is.......errrr..... Still and dead. You don't have to let go of the bar, but the weight must be 100% on the floor


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right I'm gonna keep weight light and nail this $hit. Understand what you mean about my back not being tight too. Determined to Bloody nail it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Another thing. As I'm so $hit at them should I abandom them altogether and do rows or rack pulls? I can't fcuking get it. I know I have very short hamstrings as I saw a posture specialist for a while.

Edit. I just did what you said @simonthepieman and stuck my but Right out, kept chest up and tightened up. My hamstrings went tight as hell. Never felt that before. Is that Right? the whole thing felt tight and stable! Never felt that good ever!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Another thing. As I'm so $hit at them should I abandom them altogether and do rows or rack pulls? I can't fcuking get it. I know I have very short hamstrings as I saw a posture specialist for a while.
> 
> Edit. I just did what you said @simonthepieman and stuck my but Right out, kept chest up and tightened up. My hamstrings went tight as hell. Never felt that before. Is that Right? the whole thing felt tight and stable! Never felt that good ever!


Gonna go fcuking mental @simonthepieman if you cus this!!!!!!!!! PLEASE BE RIGHT. PLLLLLEEEEAAASSSSE


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Son. I am proud.

I can't wait to see it with weight on the bar.

I have short hamstring too, but work on your weak points and stretch lots you will reap the rewards. In 2 years I moved my deadlift from 150 to 215kg. And I've got a crocked spine and one short leg


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If you touch n go. It's not a deadlift. It's called a deadlift because the weight is.......errrr..... Still and dead. You don't have to let go of the bar, but the weight must be 100% on the floor


Ah okay. Ive never seen this. I always just copied the youtube vids of the likes of cutler and coleman. Proba ly not the best to follow these given that their bench db press etc is all half reps.

Guess i'm gonna be cutting that weight right back lol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Son. I am proud.
> 
> I can't wait to see it with weight on the bar.
> 
> I have short hamstring too, but work on your weak points and stretch lots you will reap the rewards. In 2 years I moved my deadlift from 150 to 215kg. And I've got a crocked spine and one short leg


Get in! Knew it felt Right! Can't wait for next back session. Might abandon squats on sat and instead do deads with sldl and calfs. Proper proper Hope I find it easier. Looking at earlier vids, I see it now! I was fecking squatting the fcuker up. Well no more! $hits gonna get interesting!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Start lighter and work up. You will have weak points that need to catch up ( most likely hammies.

Put sldls on squat day and good mornings on DL day


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Start lighter and work up. You will have weak points that need to catch up ( most likely hammies.
> 
> Put sldls on squat day and good mornings on DL day


Yeah will Prob just do my squats sat with the sldl and calfs. Stick to my routine.

Deffo gonna add gms though to get my hammies built up.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Legs

Squats 5x5 80kg. Felt easy so up to 90 next week. I recon I'd be able to to 115 5x5 but steady away for now. There's no rush.  Also I've tightened up form. I keep elbows tucked in and Feel really snug and tight doing it. I go to parallel and no further.

Bb calf raises 70 3x20 the very last Rep was absolute murder.

Sldl 60 3x10 grip was fine this time. Will record next week to see form. Trying to do them like this,


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

make sure you stretch your hammies on off days. It will make a big difference.Big lifts coming up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Bench. All 5x5 70 65 65
> 
> Please can someone advise of hand width. Should I be doing it shoulders width apart?
> 
> ...


Eh wtf. Above is my last workout for chest. I struggled with it. Last few reps were hell. It's as if I've woken up today though and triceps have become strong as with what happened with legs.

Decline bench. 60 5x5. Last did these 18 months ago and could do 50 3x5. It didn't Feel very hard Either. I've noticed that by keeping my elbows tucked I can lift much better. Prob 65-70 next week. Decided to do these as I notice it works my chest better and my chest is seriously weak so want it built up!

Dips 3x8 with 10kg hanging from me.

Skulls. Triceps still felt fairly fresh so did 2x15 with 25kg. Still had a lot left in tank.

So Yeah, wierd really. The fact I'm actually dedicating two good lifts to triceps is working wonders. I'll have them nice and strong soon enough !











Btw scale weight is 13,9. I'm lean from midsection up. See veins running through chest and arms. Around gut though I'm carrying. I'm keeping going though with as much good food as possible. When I cut I get weak as fook. Besides, I'm nowhere near enough size to be cutting. I think I need another stone on me yet Personally. I recon at 14,7 I'll look nice and stocky with some good muscle under my blubber.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard decline works chest well but I can't get on with it, I think my bench declines too much!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I've heard decline works chest well but I can't get on with it, I think my bench declines too much!


Dorian Yates swears by it. See how I Feel in the morning. Hopefully Feel it more than I do from flat bench. Triceps are Absolutely fried to pieces. Struggling getting off the Bloody sofa. Mission accomplished!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Swapping from flat to decline has been great for me


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Swapping from flat to decline has been great for me


Starting to Feel like I'm getting stronger. Hopefully lifts will start to show it. I need some goldtop milk. Haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Starting to Feel like I'm getting stronger. Hopefully lifts will start to show it. I need some goldtop milk. Haha


you're going to need a stronger door, in case you rip that thing off big man


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

$hits getting serious. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Was gonna do deadlifts tonight but getting tattoo tomorrow so bad idea. Need biceps to Feel OK. Will do tomorrow if not in agony


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right no training today cos of tattoo. Smash some deads tomorrow!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What did u get done mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, is it Polynesian?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Nice one mate, is it Polynesian?


Yes mate. That's one 2.5 hour session. Three more to go!!!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Going full sleeve?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Going full sleeve?


No. I have skinny forearms. 3/4 at most but half for timebeing


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right the day has come. Deadlifts. I only did those and chins. Couldn't be fcuked with ez curls. Tat still hurts a bit so don't want to stretch it too much and make it hurt more.

5x5 90

video 1: I went from the floor. Tried to get form bang on but no go. Ended up squatting like before.






Video 2: I remember Watching Dorian Yates training and tutoring the deadlift. He lowered to mid shin. Maybe I could do this and get form Right. In my opinion form looked really good....






Video 3: as video above. Form felt tight and lift felt like pi$$ compared to video 1






And here's what I had pwo. 800 calories. Perfect for pwo. Sugars and protein with some fat for my bulk. Haha. Felt Sick and bloated for 10 mins. Steak for tea. Bought 1.5kg of rump from butchers other day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The 3rd vid looked like u nailed it mate, leaning back at the top of the lift and putting your chest out more than vid 2 so looks a winner. 

I had the same probs with deads, and I asked about the dorian method and was told its not a proper deadlift and it's a sldl, but as long as your still bending your legs I think it's all good, if it's good enough for Dorian it's good enough for me.

I'm alternating that style with rack pulls from now on


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> The 3rd vid looked like u nailed it mate, leaning back at the top of the lift and putting your chest out more than vid 2 so looks a winner.
> 
> I had the same probs with deads, and I asked about the dorian method and was told its not a proper deadlift and it's a sldl, but as long as your still bending your legs I think it's all good, if it's good enough for Dorian it's good enough for me.
> 
> I'm alternating that style with rack pulls from now on


Agreed. I physically can't do it from the floor. My arms need to be 2 inches longer. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feel fine from deadlifts. Out tonight for a few beers. Steady away though!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Went back to my home town last night on the raz. Not been for a year. Saw a lot of people I know and was great when a few of them said 'fcuk me what have you been doing the last year. You were a scrawny git last time I saw you'. Haha love it. Said I look miles better bulked up.

New job tomorrow so Hopefully get in and do bench after


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Went back to my home town last night on the raz. Not been for a year. Saw a lot of people I know and was great when a few of them said 'fcuk me what have you been doing the last year. You were a scrawny git last time I saw you'. Haha love it. Said I look miles better bulked up.
> 
> New job tomorrow so Hopefully get in and do bench after


Good work in the gym. Good work in life

Well done brother


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow pal, smash your first day then smash your chest up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers lads. :thumbup:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Food for today. Will be strict again now cos I'm working. Gonna add in 25g of whey with water at mid morn and aft. No oats though as I'm wanting to lean bulk. Problem eat more carbs ie some oats with shake at half three on training days.
























Training.

5x5 decline bench 65

10kg Dips 10 8 8

skulls 27 2x15

Feel strong. On the rise! Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hard day at work and it felt it

Deads 5x5 100

chins 7 4 4

Ez curls 2x12 25


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's the new job going pal?

What's it doing?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Going OK. Doing admin stuff at min. Boring stuff. Should be starting my underwriter training soon though. Look forward to getting cracked on with that


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

What's your goals right now mate ? Still bulking ?

You got anymore work on your tat planned ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> What's your goals right now mate ? Still bulking ?
> 
> You got anymore work on your tat planned ?


Lean bulk really. Going just above maintenance so Hopefully lean all the way.

As for tat it's getting more work sat aft. :thumbup:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Lean bulk really. Going just above maintenance so Hopefully lean all the way.
> 
> As for tat it's getting more work sat aft. :thumbup:


Mate sure you get some pics up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Beasted a chest session breaking all records for me in terms of 5x5. @Mingster was Right. Perseverance is the key. Still weak as feck on bench but one day I Hope to be doing 100 for reps. My friend goldtop milk is certainly helping!

Decline bench 5x5 70 pb

weighted Dips 12.5 for 8 8 8 pb

Skulls 28 for 2x15. Pb

Litre of gold top to finish then at 8 I'll be having a slab of rump with chips and mustard.

Ger a little disheartened at times with people pointing out pot belly but if I cut I look like I don't train. I think at 14 I might look big enough with enough muscle to cut to 12,7 or so.

Macros on training days are gonna be something like 3200 kcals. 230P 280c 115f that's basically my weight in lb x 17. To bulk I normally apply bw in lb x 16-20. When I cut It'll be more like x 10-12

On non training days I wont be necking gold top pwo so I'll have a deficit of 800 calories leaving me with 2400 kcals consumed. That's basically 200g of oats. think I'll make up just 400 of it by consuming a pint of milk at 8pm.

Scales as I type read 13,10. I think natty I could Prob get to 15!

oh and my job is going well too. Was strange after having all that time off but good to be back. Think I'll just kick back now and relax. Also here's my tattoo from yesterday. Have a good evening all!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stick with it mate. The more muscle you add the more fat you will burn. You have to invest a little now to reap the dividend later. Besides, it's Christmas lol. Enjoy yourself


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ate like a king today. 3500 kcals. 200P 300c 130f

Training tomorrow so gonna nail some deadlifts.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Similar to my macros, I love bulking lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Similar to my macros, I love bulking lol


Training day, which must mean a litre of gold top pwo. Boom!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

About 3400 kcals today.

Deadlifts 5x5 105 pi$$ball

Chins 7 6 5

Ezcurls 2x12 25 pi$$ball

Upping all next week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

3k 200p 250c 125f


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Peak body pro 50 bars arrived today as recommended by @Milky

Some may say They cost a lot but for cheaper you're getting about 20g of protein per serving. These bayboys have 50g.

Perfect for when I'm getting lugged around shopping or some other $hite on a weekend


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nit done squats for a few weeks. Gone to do silly light ones at 50kg and knee aches. Not good. Will try again on Friday. Hope knee isn't fecked again


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Beauty. Got a kidney infection. No training this week.

Also I've decided to cut up a bit. I'm really really self conscious of my stomach and stretch marks that are appearing.

In an ideal world I'll be about this weight now but lean. Carrying way too much fat at the minute. Can't wear any tees in fear of my gut showing.

More of a recomp really. I won't be doing loads of cardio. It's basically just gonna be a diet revamp. Try lose the fat and keep as much muscle as possible.

I will post up pics and diet this evening and ask for people's honest opinion.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here we go then. My recomp starts here. My diet will be as follows on training days,

Breakfast. 5 whole poached eggs on two slices of hm bread with butter and a sprinkle of salt.

Half ten. 50g whey

Lunch. Tuna or chicken salad

Half three as half ten

Tea. Chicken and rice or something similar.

Pwo. 50g whey and dextrose.

Bed. 30g casein.

Kcals 2200

fat 70

protein 240

carbs 160

on non training I'll lose 340 due to no pwo. Will eat a piece of fruit at lunch to make up a hundred or so.

Bw x 10-12 is 1899-2300 so should be OK.

Now here's the hard bit. Putting up pics. I like my back due to size but hate hate hate my gut. I Hope a lot is bloat but Either way I want rid. I'd appreciate people's honest opinions.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

christmas decorations up already eh? 

welcome back mate aint seen u post ina while. are you cutting to lose the gut or looking to add strength?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DigIt said:


> christmas decorations up already eh?
> 
> welcome back mate aint seen u post ina while. are you cutting to lose the gut or looking to add strength?


Lose the gut mate. I will be keeping protein as high as possible. Don't want to get really slim


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Lose the gut mate. I will be keeping protein as high as possible. Don't want to get really slim


yeah just checked the page before, carbs look a bit high mate, although i don't know how sensitive u are to them

for me a high day is 100g and low day no more than 30g


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

DigIt said:


> yeah just checked the page before, carbs look a bit high mate, although i don't know how sensitive u are to them
> 
> for me a high day is 100g and low day no more than 30g


Bearing in mind mate about 60g of that is post workout. Are how I react anyway.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you look similar to me mate. Ive cut down to 13.5 this morning and today is the first day of my lean bulk. I think if you were to target fat to reduce your gutvthen you might end up back at square one??


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> I think you look similar to me mate. Ive cut down to 13.5 this morning and today is the first day of my lean bulk. I think if you were to target fat to reduce your gutvthen you might end up back at square one??


Well for now I'm just eating healthy. Lower carbs but high protein. Night cardio really. Will see how I get on with it. Waaaay too much podge on stomach. And btw you're leaner than me pal.

I'm not gonna go lower than 12,7 I think. Just need to lose it then progress clean. I've eaten so much crap the past few months


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I lost alot of weight due to doing tons of cardio. Diet wise, i was on super low calories and even did IF which works a treat and isnt as difficult as people think.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> I lost alot of weight due to doing tons of cardio. Diet wise, i was on super low calories and even did IF which works a treat and isnt as difficult as people think.


Where can I learn about IF mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh mate that just looks like bloat to me, if it was fat I think you would be fatter everywhere, but it's mainly on the stomach.

Maybe your just sensitive to carbs, why not go keto for a couple of weeks see what happens?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Where can I learn about IF mate


Theres a section on this forum but all i did was fast from mon-wed and each day my eating window was 4pm - 8pm i think. In that window i would have a meal with calories approx 600-1000. Other days i was just eating clean. Didnt have any cheat meals etc....

Sounds extreme but easily achievable. Google leangains. Alot of info on there.

i go on holiday on the 14th jan. my only cheat from now until then will be xmas meal. Wont be touching a drop of beer or having any chocolate etc... Propbably sounds quite sad but i really just want to see if i do have good willpower or not. So far so good lol!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Tbh mate that just looks like bloat to me, if it was fat I think you would be fatter everywhere, but it's mainly on the stomach.
> 
> Maybe your just sensitive to carbs, why not go keto for a couple of weeks see what happens?


When I sit down I have rolls on stomach so sure it's fat. I'm on fairly low carbs anyway now. Last time I did this I lost about 7lb in 2 weeks of bloat and water. Hopefully It'll happen again!!!!!if so I can lean bulk again after. Just don't like stomach and stretch marks

Cheers though guys


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

This thread is now on hold. I'm doing a cut so please follow me here,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=204942


----------

